# need advice asap on pregnant queen



## holi87 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all, 

Thank you for all of your advice the other day i found it very useful, 
I have just been in to check on Tiny and i have noticed when she is peeing there is quite a bit of blood in her urine, is this normal? or can someone please tell me what is happening or what i need to do. 

Thank you 

holi87 xxx


----------



## holi87 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all 

Im sorry to be a pain,
But does anyone know if it is normal for my pregnant queen to have blood in her urine? I have just been in to check on her and seen it in the litter tary, Im not really sure what this means and i would really appreciate some advice on what to do. 

thank you xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi

Please phone your vet for advice. It may be a UTI or something and will need treating. I have not read your other post as yet. Obviously blood in urine is not normal and must be seen to.

Sorry I can not help but please ring your Vet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

As fluffypurrs said, you really need to get in contact with your vet... as blood in the urine is not normal.

I'm not sure if it could have something to do with her being pregnant, as I have no clue about pregnancy in animals.
When one of my female cats had blood in her urine, I took her to the vet and she got treated for a UTI.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you checked her "lady bits"? any blood loss there, traces of blood etc?


----------



## holi87 (Mar 18, 2008)

hi

thank you for all your advice, i have just had a really good chat with the vertrinary nurse, who has said that tiny may be in the first stages of having her kittens, due to the blood and discharge. 
She has said to keep an eye on how ofeten she is going to the loo and if anything is coming out, possble sign of a uti. 
i will keep you all posted thank you 

holi and tiny : - ) xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I was just about to ask you when she was due  How many days gone is she?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's good, sets your mind at rest.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

When is her due date? is it her first litter?


----------



## holi87 (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah this will be her first litter, we think she is about 7 1/2 - 8 weeks xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh dear, bit early yet to be passing anything. Keep an eye on her


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, yea, that is a bit early like I would be inclined to ring back and tell the nurse that it's too early for her to be in labour and ask to see the vet*


----------

